# Coffee County Lease or membership



## georgia_hunter (May 29, 2008)

I am thinking about leasing the deer hunting rights to our farm in Coffee County it is broken up into two 300 acre tracks that are seperated by a dirt road. It is only about 6 or 7 miles out of douglas. We are asking $13 and acre. just wondering if anyone would be intrested... I will do just a membership id someone wants that also..


----------



## kornbread (May 30, 2008)

would be at $8 an acre the going rate for this area


----------



## mike martinez (May 30, 2008)

*Coffee lease*

Just the deer, no turkeys?


----------



## georgia_hunter (May 31, 2008)

It has plenty of Deer but no Turkeys. There is also a duck lease that can be added for a extra cost, We shot it the last of the season and limited out 3 days in a row on woodie's and mallards. I had planed on planting it and have already installed several boxes and it should be great hunting this year..


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 4, 2008)

btt


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 11, 2008)

btt


----------



## kornbread (Jun 11, 2008)

my offer still stands


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 1... 300 acre track left...btt


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 12, 2008)

I will also do a couple of memberships if someone is intrested in that also...


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 15, 2008)

btt


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 17, 2008)

btt..How about 10 an acre


----------



## HCA59 (Jun 17, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## lil_man (Jun 17, 2008)

where exactly is the 300 acres


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jun 25, 2008)

*duck hunting lease*

Hi there,

Do you still have the duck hunting land available for lease? If so, can you please call me at the number below?
770-519-3173.


----------



## ronnieh (Aug 6, 2008)

*looking for land to hunt*

do you still have the land available?


----------



## ronnieh (Aug 6, 2008)

*deer hunting*

how many acres and how many hunters any open fields


----------



## jhc8100 (Aug 10, 2008)

do you still have any land available


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 10, 2008)

if you want to do members on the last 300 i am interested how much $ just let me know


----------

